# Ever had one of these on your dash?



## Grampa Don (Sep 11, 2017)

Remember these?



Don


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2017)

Nope not only don't I remember them, but I've never even heard of them ..lol


----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2017)

I had just about every gadget on my cars in my teen years, but I've got to admit I've never seen one of these.


----------



## IKE (Sep 12, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> Nope not only don't I remember them, but I've never even heard of them.



Same here.


----------



## Trade (Sep 12, 2017)

It's a little off topic, but this thread reminds me of:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2017)

First I've heard of them.    Doubt if I'd buy one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 12, 2017)

They are new to me.

I don't remember much beyond fuzzy dice, a floating compass and naughty steering wheel spinners.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> They are new to me.
> 
> I don't remember much beyond fuzzy dice, a floating compass and naughty steering wheel spinners.



All of those Bea, Plus on my 49 Ford, I took out interior light bulbs and painted them red with fingernail polish.k:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 12, 2017)

Fuzzy angora around the rear view mirror...

Stuffed cat out the rear window with it's eyes wired to the turn signals..


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 12, 2017)

It's strange how my memory works.  Yesterday this thing just popped into my head.  I never actually had one, but I remember them as coming in different shapes.  So, I did a Google search and sure enough it found one.  Google is amazing.

Remember when the windshield wipers ran on manifold vacuum?  Did they slow down when you stomped on the gas?

Don


----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> It's strange how my memory works.  Yesterday this thing just popped into my head.  I never actually had one, but I remember them as coming in different shapes.  So, I did a Google search and sure enough it found one.  Google is amazing.
> 
> Remember when the windshield wipers ran on manifold vacuum?  Did they slow down when you stomped on the gas?
> 
> ...


----------

